# Wer wird deutscher Meister?



## DjDSL (12 Aug. 2010)

Bald ist es endlich wieder soweit, die neue Bundesliga saison beginnt endlich 
Aber wer wird Meister?
Schalke und Leverkusen haben mit Raul/Ballack aufgerüstet. Auch Bremen zählt zu den Favoriten. Aber auch Wolfsburg will anch der enttäuschenden Saison wieder oben mitspielen. Und natürlich nicht Bayern zu vergessen.
Ich glaube das es dieses Jahr(leider) eine klare angelegenheit für Bayern wird...die Mannschaft ist einfach zu stark...aber was denkt ihr?


----------



## General (12 Aug. 2010)

Na wer mich kennt, weiß was ich getippt habe


----------



## Marsi (25 Aug. 2010)

Ich hoffe Leverkusen


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Aug. 2010)

*Ich lass mich überraschen  Tippe natürlich auf Werder Bremen*


----------



## Iberer (19 Okt. 2010)

da sind 5 Städte und 1 Bundesland ( bzw 4 und 2) vorgeschlagen - hä ? In was sollten die sich vergleichen oder gar deutscher Meister werden ?


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2010)

St.Pauli


----------



## teddybernd (19 Okt. 2010)

Da es Gladbach leider nicht wird ists mir egal solange es nicht die Bayern sind Mainz wäre doch mal lustig --Kamelle--


----------

